# The midday rule grrrrrrrrr



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

We're new to this, but does anyone agree with me that the midday rule is a bit weird ? Wouldn't it make more sense to give people till say 2pm so that they can have lunch and then set off. I would much prefer to be restricted to arrival time of 2pm, maybe have lunch on the way to a site, than have to start packing up at 11.30am. it hardly seems to have been worth staying overnight if you're leaving that early.

I wonder why this midday time was decided upon and if there is enough interest to get it changed. A massive task I'm sure but if enough people agreed.......


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

most sites in devon and cornwall are 10am or an extra days charge 
chapter


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We had an 11am set off this weekend at a site, we made it without a problem but the tenters were going to struggle.

Due to leaving early the site missed out on us spending additional money on their miniature railway rides and another fee for going in the swimming pool.

We packed up and went to the coast down the road.

The sites need time to check over the pitches etc and do any work so they need a gap. It is not a case of one off, one on straight away.

We went to Bakewell C&CC recently and you can see why they have this rule as their access road is a nightmare and you need to get the outgoing people off with no risk of new arrivals coming the other way (more so for caravanners but Mh's can be hard to stick up the grass verge too)

Different sites have different rules around it though, some let you stay, some charge extra, some say no. If people do accurate reviews on here and on Uk campsite for instance it gives you the information you need to make your choice.

At Teversal C&CC there were people parked in the layby outside from early morning waiting to get onto the site so they would want the rule moving the other way.

Ben


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

A lot of sites state 11AM for leaving pitch.
You can park off pitch and use site facilities though.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

It's swings and roundabouts. It would then lead to the later arrival times on sites. If you take longer to depart, then the next person has to wait longer to arrive.

I wish the CC would inforce the 12 o'clock rule more. I have arrived a number of times to find the only pitch being somewhere I cannot get satellite or do not really like. Only to find at 3 pm or something a number of campers leave and a number of more preferable pitches are free.

If everyone was forced to leave at 12 as per the rules. If you arrived at say 12,30 you would have a choice of pitches.

I was recently on site at Wirral Country Park and a tugger arrived at 08:30 to try and secure a pitch with a view. He told the Warden he was prepared to sit and wait outside until one became available. He was far from happy when he was told that the pitches with a view were not being left that day. Everyone on them were not due to leave for a few days.

He left without staying on the site

Stewart


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When arriving on site, we prefer to arrive early so that we can have a look around, explore the area, walk the dog, etc etc before it gets dark. If we're touring, we're generally on the road by 9.00 or 9.30, and drive for around 3 hours or so before looking for somewhere to pitch up.

12 midday seems a reasonable compromise to me.

Gerald


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to say i've rarely taken notice of the times prescribed unless there has been a que of folk waiting to come on. That's not to say that i stay put on principal or indeed any longer than i'm supposed to but i will leave when I and my family are good and ready. Some might say that is selfish etc, but I'm on my holiday.

Similarly I can only think of one occasion in the last six or seven years when we have been approached and that was two hours before the kerfew, "you do know you have to be off by 12?" Yes i'm ready to leave, as it only takes me two minutes to turn the seat around and go.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
It can't be more than a week or so since we had a poster protesting that they could not get on a club site before 12!!!

Many sites have narrow approaches so it makes sense to get everyone who is going to get out before 12 and no incoming till after 12.

It is all very well everybody wanting to do their own thing BUT there has to be some collective responsibility.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Suffolkmerc, you're onto a loser here. I absolutely agree with you, but when there was a similar thread a few months ago I was in a minority of 2 (at least there's 3 of us now).

It knocks onto other things as well. Because the changeover is 12 (with tuggers...and it's always tuggers...queueing outside from 11), that means the wardens/management have to be staffing the office from then, which means the toilets/showers have to be cleaned in the morning....just at the time when you actually want to be using them.

As I said last time, it's not beyond the wit of man to devise a pretty simple scheme. Set aside a proportion of the pitches for "variable stay" rather than the rigid mid-day switch. On these, allow late stayers to do so for e.g. 50% of nightly fee. Offer a 25% discount for those willing to defer arrival until say 1700. QED 25% extra revenue per applicable pitch and two happy customers, one because they got a lie in the other because they got a discount.

In absence of this, I continue to pay for the Sunday night and leave whenever I prefer...


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Discodave, I'm sorry but yes, I do think that you're being selfish, "it's my holiday" !!! Well, it's everyone else's holiday too, not just yours !

re previous answers, yes I understand that there needs to be a gap, so make it 2pm and 3pm or 1.30pm and 2.30pm, midday just seems too early to be packing up and going, especially if you're going home and not on to another destination. Totally agree with Rosbotham and must say I'm surprised that we're in such a tiny minority.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Depart*

Hi

I was on a CCC site over the weekend and despite the 12.00 arrival/departure time, quite a lot of units were queueing to get in at 11.30. Where do you draw the line I guess?

I often ask the site manager if I can leave at 2 or 3 and have never been refused on any of the sites I have stayed on. Of course, I would not even ask to stay longer on a Friday or Saturday as the sites are at capacity.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Off at twelve. Arrive after 1.
Gives management time to cut the grass :wink: 

dave p


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Midday is late when you consider a Hoburne Bashley you have to be out by 10am!!!!

Regards Pat


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Midday is good, earlier would be better.  

Olley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think noon is a good time to pick, however if it is during the week I am sure if possible the wardens can be flexible.Dont really understand what the gripe is about. Have you written to the clubs and made the suggestion.If enough suggest it it would be considered according to which site can manage a change.

cabby


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Simple answer to this. Go to France, stay on aires, arrive when you want, go when you want with none of thes silly rules and regs! Yes we know not possible for many but when you can do it.


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

We live in a word of IT systems, so why can't we specify a 2hr slot for arrival and a 2hr slot for departure??

I can book groceries to be delivered in a time slot, I can select my seat for a train or plane on line, I can book hospital appointments on line. SO why not a pitch.

With the caravan club I roll up and pick a pitch, on camping & caravaning club sites I may have a choice, or I may get one allocated. IT systems could do all of this.

In fact we could check in using our credit cards so that the reception does not have to be manned.

Better still, why can't we have barcoded gates, we could print our barcode off to let us in as a late arrival and go straight to an allocated pitch.

My beef is the 2000hr last arrival, I work long hours and on a Friday don't get home until around 1800hrs, to late to get anywhere. Then if I get up early I can't get on a pitch until 1200hrs.

Come on lets move into the digital age!!!


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

We live in a word of IT systems, so why can't we specify a 2hr slot for arrival and a 2hr slot for departure??

I can book groceries to be delivered in a time slot, I can select my seat for a train or plane on line, I can book hospital appointments on line. SO why not a pitch.

With the caravan club I roll up and pick a pitch, on camping & caravaning club sites I may have a choice, or I may get one allocated. IT systems could do all of this.

In fact we could check in using our credit cards so that the reception does not have to be manned.

Better still, why can't we have barcoded gates, we could print our barcode off to let us in as a late arrival and go straight to an allocated pitch.

My beef is the 2000hr last arrival, I work long hours and on a Friday don't get home until around 1800hrs, to late to get anywhere. Then if I get up early I can't get on a pitch until 1200hrs.

Come on lets move into the digital age!!!


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

We live in a word of IT systems, so why can't we specify a 2hr slot for arrival and a 2hr slot for departure??

I can book groceries to be delivered in a time slot, I can select my seat for a train or plane on line, I can book hospital appointments on line. SO why not a pitch.

With the caravan club I roll up and pick a pitch, on camping & caravaning club sites I may have a choice, or I may get one allocated. IT systems could do all of this.

In fact we could check in using our credit cards so that the reception does not have to be manned.

Better still, why can't we have barcoded gates, we could print our barcode off to let us in as a late arrival and go straight to an allocated pitch.

My beef is the 2000hr last arrival, I work long hours and on a Friday don't get home until around 1800hrs, to late to get anywhere. Then if I get up early I can't get on a pitch until 1200hrs.

Come on lets move into the digital age!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Great idea alicat. If you do not arrive in the allocated slot do you automatically lose it.

I heard you the first time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

DAve p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Alicat said:


> We live in a word of IT systems, so why can't we specify a 2hr slot for arrival and a 2hr slot for departure??
> 
> Come on lets move into the digital age!!!


You already do (albeit with no choice but to say 10-12 for departure!). Unfortunately, as far as I can see, the CC throw this piece of information in the bin.


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

I can see great opportunities to use technology to make site books more flexible and improve the check in process etc.

You could also book a pitch in 2 hr chunks, great if you want to arrive early leave late. 

I won't object to paying more and would provide the clubs to generate more income.

I end up booking Saturday and Sunday night's at the weekend as I want to stay until early evening, someone else may not want to arrive until 1900hrs. In this scenario I would pay extra for staying late and they could use the pitch again that evening!!!!

Similarly, by automating the check in process it would be easy allow late arrivals and reduce resources needed at reception.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I find mid-day rule absolutely fine. When arriving, we therefore have the afternoon free to explore etc etc and when departing we can have a leisurely morning (guess it depends what time you get up) before having to leave. I can't see 2 hour slots working as you would then have the potentially chaotic situation of people trying to leave and arrive at the same time - chaos in the parking and reception areas if people leaving are having to check out and then chaos on the approach roads.


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

That assumes everyone wants to arrive/depart at the same time. I don't this will necessarily be the case?

Also by automating check in etc. there would no chaos at reception.

I think we need to think outside the box.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> When arriving, we therefore have the afternoon free to explore etc etc





peribro said:


> would then have the potentially chaotic situation of people trying to leave and arrive at the same time - chaos in the parking and reception areas if people leaving are having to check out and then chaos on the approach roads.


So I assume when you explore in the afternoon you never leave the site in your motorhome, then? Otherwise you'll obviously be causing chaos on approach roads as you drive out when others are arriving.

There are some sites where it is sensible to restrict inbound/outbound traffic (Strid Wood springs to mind, given the arch at Bolton Abbey), but they're very much in the minority.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Off at twelve. Arrive after 1.
> Gives management time to cut the grass :wink:
> 
> dave p


Dave

Are you going through some kind of Avatar crisis. Everytime I see your posts its changed. There was a lovely pic of you and the Lovely Mrs DTP, then some rather attractive Doves flying, then you had a series of disasters (for which you know you have my sympathy) and now your banging your head against the wall. Should we be worried?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Alicat said:


> My beef is the 2000hr last arrival, I work long hours and on a Friday don't get home until around 1800hrs, to late to get anywhere. Then if I get up early I can't get on a pitch until 1200hrs.
> 
> So with site wardens starting work at around 7am and with breaks available to accept vans until 8pm there day is not long enough. :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Check in*

Automated check in sounds great, so the 12 foot caravan checks himself in and occupies a 30 foot pitch. I check myself in as a 30 foot unit and bingo - the parge pitch is in use, hence the need, at the CCC in any case, for staff. (I will add that this happened at the Caravan Club and I cancelled my membership in disgust, as despite having a booking, I could not not be accomodated until another camper had left)

I have arrived at CCC sites after 8 pm - only a couple of weeks ago I rolled into Sheriff Hutton site at about 8.45, and another followed me! Phone and let the staff know.

Russell


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm with the Original Poster. I can't see how new arrivals would arrive at a new site before noon.

Either - let's assume that they drive from home, in which case they probably leave after school or work. 

Or, let's assume that they are on a tour - in which case they have been to another site the night before, packed up, driven presumably for an hour or two, and so again, are not likely to arrive before 2 are they? I've never arrived that early. 

How many people arrive at noon, or even 1pm? I've never seen people arriving at reception at that time. More like a trickle from 3pm, with lots between 4-6pm and then some later. 

And for those who say that they want to look around a site and the area before dinner, arriving at 2pm gives PLENTY time for that. 

It's a bit zealous to insist that EVERYONE should be gone by 12 noon. 

As for the person who said that this requires you to start packing up at 11.30pm - and the rest! If you've got tents to pack too, and kids, and goodness knows what.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

OK Steve, let's illustrate why it's perfectly feasible by using an extreme case.

Let's say that the entirety of the incumbents of a campsite are leaving on the same day, and the site is also then fully booked for that night with new arrivals.

Would you say that in order to achieve this it's better to;

a) make everyone leave before 1200 and allow no-one to arrive before 1200. At the very least for that point at 1200, the site will be absolutely empty. More likely some people will be on the road by 0800, whereas some new arrivals won't get there until 1900. So much of the site will be empty for most of the day.

b) ask people when they're intending to arrive and when they're intending to leave. On average for everyone leaving at e.g. 1600, there'll be someone who doesn't plan to arrive until then. It may not be possible to accomodate everyone's needs, but you can achieve a best fit....telling the 1800 leaver that unfortunately they can't be allowed to do that, but there's space until 1600. Conceptually it's actually no different to the existing booking system, it's just that whereas at the moment there's only one "slot" per day, with 2hr slots there'd be 5. Clashes are easily avoided by having a given space becoming available in one 2hr slot not be allocated for subsequent usage until the next 2hr slot.

Or, to put it another way, it's not rocket science, it's actually teletraffic engineering. I work in telecoms, and conceptually from a booking system standpoint the pitches on a campsite are little different to the channels available on a transmision link using Erlang theory...whereas we dimension a link to take the forecast level of traffic, in the case of the campsite it's the other way around of taking finite capacity and managing demand.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> So I assume when you explore in the afternoon you never leave the site in your motorhome, then? Otherwise you'll obviously be causing chaos on approach roads as you drive out when others are arriving.


You are entirely correct - on the day of arrival, we would normally go out on foot or push bike. After quite often a long drive, the last thing I want to do is go driving again. On subsequent days, if not using feet or pushbikes then we would go out in the toad in the morning.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Rosbothan is right - 

Whenever I am on sites, there are people who leave at 8am, who leave at 9am, who leave at 10am and so on.

These types want to leave early, perhaps because they have a long drive that day, or whatever. 

So their pitches are already empty.

So for the few plucky souls who arrive at the site at 12 noon, there are already plenty of pitches free. 


Regarding Rosbothan's point about making everyone leave at 12 noon, and then the campsite being empty most of the afternoon - perhaps there should be two separate fees? 

1. a fee for occupying the site from 6pm till 12 noon - say £20.
2. a separate fee for occupying the site from 12 noon till 6pm - say £5. 

Total fee for 24 hours = £25 ( a common fee )

So if you arrive at 12 noon and leave at 6pm the next day, you pay £30.

If you arrive at 6pm and leave at 12 noon, you pay £20.

And if you arrive at 6pm and leave at 6pm, you pay £25. 

Simple, and no fancy new booking systems.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Bar code...Late arrivals... Lets have 24hr coming and goings. If you have ever had the misfortune to sleep?? at the truck stops at South Mimms,or West Thurrock,you would not be silly enough to want this to come about. C.C and C&CC are clubs dedicated to let members spend a quiet few days,weeks,in beautifull surroundings,with relaxation as one of the perks.
People join these clubs,knowing what the rules are,then want it all changing,did you not think of telling either of these clubs,that you were not prepared to join unless they accepted your rules? Some people work 6 days a week full stop,those on rolling continental shifts,4 on 4 off,all these people seem to manage. You could allways try the commercial sites,£37 per night Wells next the sea,oh better not you have to be on and off at twelve noon lol,even at that price.
Get onto the commitee,and air your views to the rule makers,it would appear that a good few people on here,think its ok as it is. I have been an assistant warden on a large club site,i would not have called people Wrinkleys,most visitors were super people and strange as it may seem,the only person who was out of line,was the Warden.
Great job,rising house prices years ago made us get back on the housing ladder,but happy days.
Ted.
PS, When you ring for a pitch Sunday night,while "touring" and are told there are no spare pitches,could it be that some person has paid for the night,with no intention of staying?. Is that the reason,not the no shows/block bookers as to why there are empty pitches? this smacks of pull the ladder up jack,i'am allright,if true. The club get their money but you as an equal member are losing out.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> We tried lower wenslydale too and would go back with pleasure.
> NEVER try to enter the site before 12 or you'll get a deserved bollockin Laughing access is only good for 1 way so you leave BEFORE 12 and come in AFTER 12


Good reason for the 12 o'clock rule.
There are many sites with this problem.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

WoW.... all these different rules to solve a problem which is not really there & create new problems. Most posh sites have a time of departure and midday is later than most... ensuring big units be they huge motorhomes or caravans meeting each other seems sensible to me.

All the sites I have been to have been very easy going about a late departure OR failing that have allowed us to leave a unit in the car park so we can enjoy the final day. Worst case scenario is a small charge. (Have I been very lucky?).

C&CC charge you a £5.00 for early arrival... but okay so its a fiver.

Yes I can get to a site by 1200 if set off early in morning. If you want to arrive early why not ask the site if they can accommodate? My experiance is most campsite owners want to make you happy if they can


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

My experience on CC sites is that if there are spaces they will usually publish the time outside reception that you have to leave by, on occasions being as late as 6pm. The earliest that we have had to leave by is 11.15 in York and one in Cornwall. These are busy sites and have a very high turnover for pitches, particularly in high season. York being busy regardless of season.

I for one am in favour of 12 o'clock rule. It gives us time to have a mouch about in daylight. If I plan it right I get there around this time. On the one occasion that I was early, I phoned the site prior to arriving to check if it would be alright and was given the ok.

It would be nice to be able to access a site after 8pm but being aware of this rule, I on weekends after work ensure that I only go somewhere within a two hr drive to ensure I am there beforehand. On week holidays I can choose sites further away. There has to be a cut off point.
Regards

Karen


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Jented said:


> PS, When you ring for a pitch Sunday night,while "touring" and are told there are no spare pitches,could it be that some person has paid for the night,with no intention of staying?. Is that the reason,not the no shows/block bookers as to why there are empty pitches? this smacks of pull the ladder up jack,i'am allright,if true. The club get their money but you as an equal member are losing out.


*Hang on!* I can't win here can I?

We have a series of people telling me that 12 o'clock is fine and we have to have rules.

Then you come on and have a go at me because I book and pay for a pitch and then don't use it for the full 24 hrs.

Can you explain how, under the existing rules, I can have a _weekend_ away (a weekend, not Saturday and a bit of Sunday morning) without booking the Sunday evening? Relying on the charity of the warden doesn't work because (a) that means until Saturday night when all the Sunday bookings are made I can't be sure if I'm getting a weekend away or part of one and (b) every CC site I've stayed at in the last year (approx 20), regardless of whether there were actually any pitches, have had a sign saying "all departures by 1200" outside the office.

Or would you prefer I left on Monday morning in time to get back for work...I suggested I do that sometime ago and got people moaning that I'd be making noise at 7am.

The point that some have made about access roads is true, and applicable to some sites. But not many. If it really was a widespread issue, motorhomers would be _persona non grata_ because (with the exception of those of us with a toad) the nature of the beast is we come and go at all times of day and use the motorhome to do so.

Paul


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Yet another reason why we prefer CL/CS/Hideaway sites whenever possible - yet to find one where they bother too much about precise arrival/departure times. Motorhoming is supposed to be all about freedom, for Heaven's sake. Isn't it?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mikemoss said:


> Yet another reason why we prefer CL/CS/Hideaway sites whenever possible - yet to find one where they bother too much about precise arrival/departure times. Motorhoming is supposed to be all about freedom, for Heaven's sake. Isn't it?


We were on a CL the other day where they wouldnt let us leave! We were the only van on it in a huge field, when I asked (tongue in cheek) if it was ok to leave late afternoon they were completely fine and said stay as long as you like! Are you sure you want to leave this spot? It was costing me £6 per night and I cant be spending that much money every night on camping! :lol:

Booked one for later this week at £3.50, loads of space apparently and that ones within our budget so might stay a few nights!


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Having read through this thread I am amazed by all the people who want the sites run to their own personal agenda and to hell with the rest 8O 

All I can say is I am thankful for the simple and straightforward rules of the clubs which protect us from the actions of some of the people on here :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Oh please do forgive me.

Obviously I've got a personal agenda, and there aren't any other people who have to work for a living hence can't arrive until 1900 on Friday and need to be back in work at 0800 Monday, but would also actually like to go away for the weekend. :roll:

Nobody has asked for anything for free. The ideas put forward would actually _increase_ revenue/pitch, or to put it another way allow the "standard" pitch fees to be reduced.

I also hardly think that allowing people to arrive until 2100 on a Friday, and leave until 1800 on a Sunday would disturb anyone's peace.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, as they say, you can please some people some of the time...... 

I will admit to my own personal agenda. I like to arrive on a Sunday afternoon after the weekenders have departed. I would not be happy to find that the pitch I had booked was not available until 6 pm

Of course, if the site is not full the wardens are usually flexible about departure times. Problem solved.

I adhere to the KISS principle

(keep it simple stupid)


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Rosbotham.
I sugested you paid for the sunday night on the last forum about this,tongue in cheek,now i realise that you are open to serious suggestions, why don't you book and pay for friday night,so you could arrive at "Sparrows" saturday morning?. JOKE!.
You say you tow a car,could this be the reason you do not want to vacate the pitch until after midday,as, if you have to leave at midday,your chances of parking up of a Sunday in a beauty spot or car park, with a car on tow on the way home, does limit your choice,manouvering being one drawback,space another.
Come the revolution,will i have a seat reserved in the Tumbril?..........Joke ......I hope.
Ted


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> Regarding Rosbothan's point about making everyone leave at 12 noon, and then the campsite being empty most of the afternoon - perhaps there should be two separate fees?
> 
> 1. a fee for occupying the site from 6pm till 12 noon - say £20.
> 2. a separate fee for occupying the site from 12 noon till 6pm - say £5.
> ...


Simple?! How many more staff would be needed at each site to both arrange this, monitor it, and take all these different fees, which would be different again for tuggers, tents etc

A computer system would indeed be ideal to arrange all this, but unless each pitch had its own barrier how would it be automatically controlled? If each pitch was identical in every way (no trees overhead, equal distance to the loo, same view, same distance from annoying kids etc) no problem 

It is a nice idea, but if you are going to treat people like people then personal interaction is required. An automated booking system may allieviate some issues, but raise as many requiring possibly more wardens to resolve?

Varying charges in a more precise way sounds like Ryan Air et al, which works in that case because they treat people like cattle. Do what we say or we don't want to know.

12 o clock seems a good middle ground, suiting most while KISS!

It is slightly unnerving having such reasoned argument from a big white fluffy poodle


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Jented said:


> You say you tow a car,could this be the reason you do not want to vacate the pitch until after midday,as, if you have to leave at midday,your chances of parking up of a Sunday in a beauty spot or car park, with a car on tow on the way home, does limit your choice,manouvering being one drawback,space another.
> Ted


No Ted, car doesn't come into it. On a Sunday morning I like to have a lie in (well as much as I can because typically have to be up by 1030 to have a shower because after that they're closed to give wardens time to clean to be ready for the 1200 arrivals...), then get up & read the paper & have a nice large fry up at about 1230. Then leisurely afternoon stroll before deciding whether to clear off before or after tea. Having to charge around to be off by 12 isn't compatible with that.

I'm not unhappy paying for the extra Sunday night. However I'm sure there'd be someone who would use the pitch from 1800 for a suitable discount, and the unimaginative policies of campsite owners (whether club or private) deprive them of that option. Perhaps I have this view because I work in an industry that's had to become adept at providing a quart from a pint pot, whereas demand massively outstripping supply seems to be a recent phenomena in the camping industry.

Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*£5*

The £5 early arrival fee at the CCC was removed from their tariff a couple of years ago.

If you think you are going to arrive early, phone ahead. If you think you will arrive after 8pm, phone ahead. If you want to stay after the 12 noon departure time, ask politely.

I have never arrived early, but have arrived late, as just two weeks ago, and have stayed on after 12 noon on numerous occasions. In my view, the flexibility is there.

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

100 percent agree with you Russel, I too have never arrived earlier than 12 noon but have had occasion to arrive late due to being stuck in traffic. In this day and age with mobile phones there is no reason why you should not do the polite thing.

If you cannot get away early enough pick a site with a late arrivals area!

peedee


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Some interesting views, least we not all forget who are the customers?

I find it interesting to hear views based on we've always done it this way it is Ok, or why change?

Well like most industries times change, technology changes, customer demographics change, or in fact customer expectations change.

There are many businesses, because that is what we are talking about, who could or would not embrace change, or accept that their clients were right, who no longer exist!

There is nothing wring with looking at how services could be provides more efficiently and online with customer demands. In doing so I suspect that there will be opportunities to create more value, introduce efficiencies and have a better service.

What is clear already that the current system is inflexible with refers the needs if some people! I don't for one minute advocate 24hr sites, just more flexibility.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> It is slightly unnerving having such reasoned argument from a big white fluffy poodle


Hey my owner's just pointed me to your post. I'm a Bichon Frise, not a poodle! I am rather fluffy & cute, though, aren't I...

Rudy Rosbotham :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> It is slightly unnerving having such reasoned argument from a big white fluffy poodle


Not as strange as one coming from a talking fish!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

"I'm a Bichon Frise"

That explains the slightly psycotic look then!

Oi! Nothing wrong with my fish pic!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Alicat,

Digital age .. automated booking system .. PAH! What a load of merde. On a trip to France (pre-MH days, not so long ago) I had booked a room on line, at a Premier Classe Hotel at Rennes, for an overnight stop on my way to the South of France from St Malo. 

The idea was that late arrivals (after 6 pm, when the reception was closed) would use the hole-in-the-wall terminal outside the locked building. You put your credit card in, entered your pre-paid booking reference number, and SHAZZAM! the machine would issue a magnetic "Badge" (swipe card, in English) to allow you to unlock the main entrance door and your room door.

To cut a long story short, the computer crashed when I used the terminal, locking me and all other late arrivals out of the hotel. No staff present to re-set the system. In case of difficulty there was a phone number. Guess what .. an answering machine - nobody there either. 

Nearly out of petrol, unable to drive to another area to look for alternative accommodation, so I had to sleep in the car, cold and uncomfortable. I finally was allowed in at breakfast time, and the staff refunded my room rental. 

Never again will I rely on a digital late arrival system. Keep the midday rule; just give me an old fashioned steam-powered booking system + reception that is manned, every time.

SD


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, I certainly started something ! All these complicated solutions. Wouldn't just moving it a couple of hours later, from 12 till 2 suit most people ? Not a huge change for those that like midday, but would make a big difference to people wanting to have lunch or a late breakfast before having to vacate. It makes for a very short weekend break if you're travelling after work on a Friday (even though I'm lucky enough to be able to start travelling at about 1pm) and have to start getting ready to move at 11 or 11.30 ish.
As someone has said, most sites have a sign saying must vacate by 12, so I don't really like asking to stay longer.
Saying you shouldn't have joined if you don't like the rules seems like an odd argument to me. I was merely trying to find out what the majority on the forum thought. If it were felt, by the majority, that a slight change would be welcome then perhaps something could be done.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont think you will ever get agreement over this one. It doesnt effect me but surely even if you have to leave at 12 on a weekend the weekend isnt then over. You have your van so just park somewhere else for the rest of the day.


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

SD

I am sure we can all recount stories where we have been let down by ICT and humans alike. 

Did I tell you tale of when I ordered some bike bits over the phone......

Irrespective of your views on IT there is certainly scope and demand for more flexible services, IT based or otherwise.

What would the clubs look like if they were run by Richard Branson?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alicat said:


> What would the clubs look like if they were run by Richard Branson?


Everything would be red 

Derek


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

And fun!


----------

